# New Uber Failure-To-Pay Error - Fares Not Added To Earnings



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Over the last week or two I've noticed that the earnings balance payable displayed in the Uber app has been off. For example, if fares earned, tips and tolls equalled $60.00, the earnings balance figure displayed in the app might be $20.43, $31.60 or any other seemingly random number. However, upon pressing the Cash Out button, the correct amount due would be displayed and be "cashoutable".

This morning, though, Uber has seemingly decided to expand the extent of the error so that not only the wrong balance is displayed on the earnings screen as before, but now there is the additional annoyance that pressing the "Cash Out" button no longer adds the missing earnings so that the correct balance owed is displayed, and neither can the missing money be cashed out.

I did a trip this morning and no pay was added to the earnings balance - the only amount that was added was the tip that the pax gave. This could be a new pay policy from Dara - that drivers should now work for free in order for Uber to reach profitability. Or it could be just a new variant of Uber incompetence. Either way, I'm going to check my last few weeks' earnings to see if all of my trip earnings were added to the earnings balance.

Apparently Rohit's still in bed. He starts answering the phones at 7am so I will give him a call later and see what he makes of this.


----------



## Old Raven (Sep 23, 2021)

They are training ants for the disabling of pay out fiction.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Enough is enough.

Time for a one-day strike


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the last week or two I've noticed that the earnings balance payable displayed in the Uber app has been off. For example, if fares earned, tips and tolls equalled $60.00, the earnings balance figure displayed in the app might be $20.43, $31.60 or any other seemingly random number. However, upon pressing the Cash Out button, the correct amount due would be displayed and be "cashoutable".
> 
> This morning, though, Uber has seemingly decided to expand the extent of the error so that not only the wrong balance is displayed on the earnings screen as before, but now there is the additional annoyance that pressing the "Cash Out" button no longer adds the missing earnings so that the correct balance owed is displayed, and neither can the missing money be cashed out.
> 
> ...


Have you tried accessing your account through the dashboard? I'm curious if it reflects the same or the correct information. Also, have you went into your wallet? That lists every single transaction made to your account. I'm curious if they're not posting transactions at all or if the amount is different on these particular transactions


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Have you tried accessing your account through the dashboard? I'm curious if it reflects the same or the correct information. Also, have you went into your wallet? That lists every single transaction made to your account. I'm curious if they're not posting transactions at all or if the amount is different on these particular transactions


I don't know what a dashboard is in the context of Uber, but I have looked at earnings history on a computer and it's the same story - the trip fare is calculated correctly in the earnings history but no pay for the trip added to the earnings balance.

I contacted Rohit and the first one I spoke to did understand and was perplexed. She just audibly asked herself, "Why?...". She then put me on that brief hold so she "could check her resources" (aka ask someone else what was happening), then came back a few minutes later to tell me that this was perfectly normal, that she'd seen it many times before and that I should wait 48 hours for issue to fix itself.

I told her that sometimes trips do indeed not appear at all in the trip history for a time while the fare processing and calculation systems catch up, however this problem was different given that the fare had already been calculated and did appear in trip history - the issue is that the final step in the process of adding the results of the fare calculation to the earnings balance has not happened.

But Rohit wasn't having it and just asked if "there was anything else I can help you with". I told her that asking if there was "anything _else"_ she could help me with was inappropriate given that she hadn't provided any help yet. She got upset and ended the call.

I then spoke to a couple more Rohits, but I got even less far with them. They were not able to understand what the problem was, just stating that "the fare has been calculated correctly". I agreed that the fare had been calculated correctly. Perfectly, even, but that wasn't the issue. Still they couldn't see it.

One of the explanations offered by one of the Rohits was that it might be an app issue, however I could immediately discount that possibility by explaining that I had looked at the data on a Windows computer and the earnings were still not credited on it.

Yes, I did look at the Wallet section of the app - it just shows payouts from the earnings balance and sheds no light on the transactions going into the earnings balance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Going to try Twitter. I have not used Twitter before - how do I put a tweet on Uber's main support page?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Way too diplomatic. Must take action now! One day strike is in order


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks like I am going to have to give up on getting paid for this ride. Most of the Rohits did not even understand the issue, some of them just said wait 48 hours, and the Rohits after I had waited 48 hours just said that the fare had been calculated correctly and marked the issue "resolved".

I wonder how many other Uber trips I have done that I have not been paid for.

Bottom line - remember kids, pay for work done for Uber is _not_ guaranteed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Going to try Twitter. I have not used Twitter before - how do I put a tweet on Uber's main support page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have Twitter but I believe you just tweet and tag them in the Tweet with an @ symbol



Was this a scheduled ride or a reservation perhaps? Do they have the minutes and mileage correct on the trip?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Way too diplomatic. Must take action now! One day strike is in order


In another corner of the internet, alarm bells would be ringing all over the place over you being a fed.

But here, we all know that you're just desperate to keep your rideshare rental contract in good standing.

There will be no "one day strike". Ever.

For every poster here, there are 100 other desperate ants out there waiting to take their place.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What rideshare rental contract? What standing? Are you stupid, or something?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> There will be no "one day strike". Ever.


Tell that to @natemansi11


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Tell that to @natemansi11


Oh, you mean the guy who spammed this board with "ORGANIZED STRIKE APRIL 15TH" posts, and ended up driving that day, anyways?









Organized Strike April 15th, 2020 (Do not go online)


Afternoon, California drivers across the state will band together in protest of UBER removing the fare multiplier feature. Its a fact this change will reduce overall average driver income by upwards of 50 percent or more. This is not the story UBER wants the world to hear. They also don't...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

He worked that day. 🤑


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It looks like I am going to have to give up on getting paid for this ride. Most of the Rohits did not even understand the issue, some of them just said wait 48 hours, and the Rohits after I had waited 48 hours just said that the fare had been calculated correctly and marked the issue "resolved".
> 
> I wonder how many other Uber trips I have done that I have not been paid for.
> 
> Bottom line - remember kids, pay for work done for Uber is _not_ guaranteed.


Your only recourse is a Shuffle Jihad. Shuffle whatever amount Uber owes you then Shuffle that amount again as Uber's penance. 

Can be sprinkled in amongst trips or done at once...












NewLyftDriver said:


> Enough is enough.
> 
> Time for a one-day strike





NewLyftDriver said:


> Way too diplomatic. Must take action now! One day strike is in order


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> View attachment 617307


^^^^^ this bunny is a hypocrite!


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the last week or two I've noticed that the earnings balance payable displayed in the Uber app has been off. For example, if fares earned, tips and tolls equalled $60.00, the earnings balance figure displayed in the app might be $20.43, $31.60 or any other seemingly random number. However, upon pressing the Cash Out button, the correct amount due would be displayed and be "cashoutable".
> 
> This morning, though, Uber has seemingly decided to expand the extent of the error so that not only the wrong balance is displayed on the earnings screen as before, but now there is the additional annoyance that pressing the "Cash Out" button no longer adds the missing earnings so that the correct balance owed is displayed, and neither can the missing money be cashed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Yup I got the same thing happening I can only cash out 8 bucks out of the money I earned today On hold now and since forever


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sam D said:


> Yup I got the same thing happening I can only cash out 8 bucks out of the money I earned today On hold now and since forever


Of the many, many responses I have had from Rohit (most of the responses were pre-written template scrpits), the only Rohit who understood the issue said:

"Our team is working on fixing this issue as soon as possible. Thank you so much for your patience"

That was two days ago.

Do you (a) see the correct amount in your earnings balance but cannot cash out or (b) neither see the correct amount in your earnings balance nor can cash out?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Shoot me now.










Uber, you [rhymes with bucktards]. 

How come the pax billing and ride booking systems never go down?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Chicken Khan said:


> Yeah just one day, that will do it.


Since I am the organizer of the strike, I will be driving that day


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ...


Agreed. Good points. I mean dots


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

hahahahahaha said:


> when app steals from you just get it back when shopping at walmart or wherever bar/sporting event/mall... accept ride in store get cancel fee after timer runs out while putting things in your cart, while at a wallmart thats good for 20 an hour lol


Algo has been fixed to prevent “barstool cancel fees.”

You can be sitting right on top of someone looking for a ride, and it’ll send it to someone a few blocks away that the app detects they’re in a moving vehicle.

It’s not perfect, but it will most certainly favor sending the trip request to other drivers within a reasonable distance first.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

hahahahahaha said:


> algo still sends it to closet driver if the next closets is 20 minutes awy like they have been the last year, there way more demand then supply hahahahaha


Of course. 20 minutes to the algo is an “unreasonable” distance for it to try to pass it off.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Shoot me now.
> 
> View attachment 617549
> 
> ...


Be patient sir. They'll eventually add it for you once issue is fixed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Be patient sir. They'll eventually add it for you once issue is fixed.


You can't know that. Putting faith in Uber that they'll fix any individual's specific problem is indeed an option but, given Uber Support's incompetence, it's not a prudent option.

No, the issue Uber says it's now aware of has to do with cashing out. However, Uber closed out the week on Monday,, the fare was missing from my pay statement and from the money direct deposited into my bank and I did not get paid for it. My issue is different; it is not to do with cashing out but to do with getting paid at all for a trip, but so far nobody in support has been able to understand that. As you can see above, they, like you, just say wait more time and it will resolve itself.

I'll be having a "virtual Greenlight meeting" today with hopefully an English-speakng rep to see if I can get my money.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You can't know that. Putting faith in Uber that they'll fix any individual's specific problem is indeed an option but, given Uber Support's incompetence, it's not a prudent option.


Absolute truth. A one-day strike is mandatory to let them know how you feel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Was this a scheduled ride or a reservation perhaps? Do they have the minutes and mileage correct on the trip?


Scheduled ride


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Absolute truth. A one-day strike is mandatory to let them know how you feel.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the last week or two I've noticed that the earnings balance payable displayed in the Uber app has been off. For example, if fares earned, tips and tolls equalled $60.00, the earnings balance figure displayed in the app might be $20.43, $31.60 or any other seemingly random number. However, upon pressing the Cash Out button, the correct amount due would be displayed and be "cashoutable".
> 
> This morning, though, Uber has seemingly decided to expand the extent of the error so that not only the wrong balance is displayed on the earnings screen as before, but now there is the additional annoyance that pressing the "Cash Out" button no longer adds the missing earnings so that the correct balance owed is displayed, and neither can the missing money be cashed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Your only recourse is a Shuffle Jihad. Shuffle whatever amount Uber owes you then Shuffle that amount again as Uber's penance.
> 
> Can be sprinkled in amongst trips or done at once...
> 
> ...


This is very serious stuff.
You never mess with a driver's earnings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Scheduled ride


The ride and earnings show up on the day they scheduled it. Not the day you gave the ride. So always always always ask when they scheduled the ride. If they scheduled it on Tuesday, September 21st that's where your earnings will show up and the trip. You'll have to go to September 21st to see the trip info


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The ride and earnings show up on the day they scheduled it. Not the day you gave the ride. So always always always ask when they scheduled the ride. If they scheduled it on Tuesday, September 21st that's where your earnings will show up and the trip. You'll have to go to September 21st to see the trip info


No, the ride shows up on my earnings summary and on earnings statement, as every other trip does, at the exact time on the day that the ping was accepted.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I found $5.xx extra from Uber eats account from 2 rides from
4 days ago. 

I _don't_ do Uber eats.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, the ride shows up on my earnings summary and on earnings statement, as every other trip does, at the exact time on the day that the ping was accepted.


Same here


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> I found $5.xx extra from Uber eats account from 2 rides from
> 4 days ago.
> 
> I _don't_ do Uber eats.


I remember getting an Uber eats by mistake as I guess I somehow clicked the wrong button.
The DD chosen was inside a Walmart on a Saturday afternoon.
I had to park a mile away and the pay and tip was peanuts.
Never again !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I remember getting an Uber eats by mistake as I guess I somehow clicked the wrong button.
> The DD chosen was inside a Walmart on a Saturday afternoon.
> I had to park a mile away and the pay and tip was peanuts.
> Never again !


I dont even have the option to select eats. I'm guessing it's a error with uberX.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You can't know that. Putting faith in Uber that they'll fix any individual's specific problem is indeed an option but, given Uber Support's incompetence, it's not a prudent option.
> 
> No, the issue Uber says it's now aware of has to do with cashing out. However, Uber closed out the week on Monday,, the fare was missing from my pay statement and from the money direct deposited into my bank and I did not get paid for it. My issue is different; it is not to do with cashing out but to do with getting paid at all for a trip, but so far nobody in support has been able to understand that. As you can see above, they, like you, just say wait more time and it will resolve itself.
> 
> I'll be having a "virtual Greenlight meeting" today with hopefully an English-speakng rep to see if I can get my money.


This may be a good reason to engage the arbitration process.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> This may be a good reason to engage the arbitration process.


I'm going to put them on 10 day notice for small claims. Not because of the money, but because Uber is getting way too comfortable thinking that it can provide a horrific excuse for a support service and believing that paying drivers for work already done is optional.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Since I am the organizer of the strike, I will be driving that day


Yes, that's the rules of the forum: the Strike Organizer is the only person allowed to drive on Strike Day!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm going to put them on 10 day notice for small claims. Not because of the money, but because Uber is getting way too comfortable thinking that it can provide a horrific excuse for a support service and believing that paying drivers for work already done is optional.


In before The Fish is suddenly placed on a mysterious 2 year long pending background check hold


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Yes, that's the rules of the forum: the Strike Organizer is the only person allowed to drive on Strike Day!


You must be a noob! A strike? ROFL; you might as well try herding cats.

I'll explain it to you - strikes are only effective when they are carried out by an organised workforce. The disparate cohort of Uber drivers do not qualify as such.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

As strike organizer, I officially uninvite you to our next one day strike


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> As strike organizer, I officially uninvite you to our next one day strike


You can be a strike organiser if you want. Feel free, lol, but read my comments above as to why your strike wouldn't have any effect.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

That has happened on me a few times. Each time, the response is the same - there is a technical problem in the platform. Usually the correct fare is reflected in the app the following day. However, it may be a lot more difficult for the OP to claim what he deserves, if his local hub is still closed due to COVID. Be sure to capture the screen after a ride starts, which indicates the destination and the passenger's name in the future. You may need these information at the hub too. Meanwhile do not take any rides until this pay-discrepancy is rectified. You don't want to operate at your loss. Hopefully you will receive what you deserve at the next payout date. 

Can I ask why some drivers are willing to pay $0.5 to cash out? How many times do you cash out every week? Why not wait until the payout date, which is Tuesday, if I remember correctly each week? Personally I keep all the screenshots until I receive my money for possible disputes like this one. You think Uber is the worst? Door-ash got to be the worst of the worst. I have 2 occasions which the order was canceled either by the customer or the system. The response from Dash Support was 'since you have not completed the order, I am not in the authority to offer any compensation'. In Door-ash's world, screenshot doesn't mean anything. This is why I never accept any shop and deliver anymore. Unlike food, you don't hold any hostage against the customer, you are doomed whenever an order is cancelled when you are shopping.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I ask why some drivers are willing to pay $0.5 to cash out?


I once saw a screenshot of someone who paid $0.50 to cash out $3.75. I asked and she said she needed it.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why not wait until the payout date, which is Tuesday, if I remember correctly each week?


People are broke


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Also Lyft and DoorDash have Payfare, Uber has the GoBank debit card. There is no need to pay anything for a cash out, even for multiple cash outs per day


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Now can we resume talk about my one-day strike?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Be sure to capture the screen after a ride starts, which indicates the destination and the passenger's name in the future.


Nice idea! But I'm way ahead of you. During trips I choose to take the screenshot of the waybill that contains _all _of the trip information including Uber's internal trip ID, pickup address and destination, and date and time of ping. I recommend you do the same, in future.











> Meanwhile do not take any rides until this pay-discrepancy is rectified. You don't want to operate at your loss.


No. This would be what is known in economics as the sunk cost fallacy. People who fall prey to this fallacy incur future losses based on a misguided ongoing commitment to earlier losses. So, this one fare may have been lost, but not working for the 11 days since this event just because I have not been paid for the trip would have increased my lost earnings from $35 up to the $2,000 I have earned since then. Stopping driving over $35 in order to lose $2,000 is _very _bad advice.


> Can I ask why some drivers are willing to pay $0.5 to cash out? How many times do you cash out every week? Why not wait until the payout date, which is Tuesday, if I remember correctly each week?


Yes, you may ask. The reason is that in order for many people to allow Uber to hold their money for them for up to a week, there would be required to be an element of trust in Uber to pay its drivers properly. However, widespread occurrences of Uber refusing to pay for work done causes a lack of trust in drivers, and leads drivers to believe that a policy of taking the pay from Uber when they can is preferable.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Now can we resume talk about my one-day strike?


You are sooo wrong 🤣🤣🤣



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I ask why some drivers are willing to pay $0.5 to cash out? How many times do you cash out every week? Why not wait until the payout date, which is Tuesday, if I remember correctly each week?


I follow your methodology @MyJessicaLS430 . I don't touch anything until the Tuesday payout. In the beginning, however when I really wasn't budgeting my fuel, I would drive all night until my gas ran out and if I was still awake I would run back to the gas station to try to put more gas in the car. On those days when I didn't make enough tips to put fuel in the tank, I would try to cash out. This soon came to a halt when it was time to keep track of whether or not I was actually earning all the funds that Uber said I was earning and it also came to a halt when my cash out balance was far less than what I earned and I could only put a quarter tank of gas more in the car.

Well, now that I'm all grown up (yes, yes... Please hold your applause...) I have learned how to budget appropriately and keep an eye on my tank with its ratio to what I've earned so that I can actually profit a little bit. Patience is a virtue it just sucks in the rideshare industry.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m having the same problem. Weekly earnings summary on Sunday showed $2000, but only $1,900 available for instant pay cash out, and I never use instant pay, so the two balances should match. 

No indication how $100 disappeared into the ether. Was worry they started automatically remitting fines to the airport parking authority or something.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MrDude said:


> I’m having the same problem. Weekly earnings summary on Sunday showed $2000, but only $1,900 available for instant pay cash out, and I never use instant pay, so the two balances should match.
> 
> No indication how $100 disappeared into the ether. Was worry they started automatically remitting fines to the airport parking authority or something.


My advice would be to check your fares from the fares breakdown one by one against the trips that made it into your Uber "wallet". The process seems to be that Uber calculates the fares and puts them into the fares breakdown and from there transfers them into the wallet. This latest pay problem seems to revolve around Uber calculating the fares in the breakdown but then not putting the fares into the wallet to be paid out.

Uber support gets confused because they can see that the fares were calculated correctly in the breakdown, but they cannot understand that the fares are not being transferred into the wallet. Simply does not compute.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> Yes, that's the rules of the forum: the Strike Organizer is the only person allowed to drive on Strike Day!


Makes sense... Lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nice idea! But I'm way ahead of you. During trips I choose to take the screenshot of the waybill that contains _all _of the trip information including Uber's internal trip ID, pickup address and destination, and date and time of ping. I recommend you do the same, in future.
> View attachment 618423
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you eventually get this resolved. What a pain.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Stop voting for post modern leftist bullshit lies, it always "circles back".

San Francisco is a shithole and people elect a da whose parents were terrorist murderes, who was adopted by more terrorist murderers and whose campaign was financed by one of the few remaining Nazis left.

Why do you think companies choose the bay area, it's cold af, expensive and packed.

Because Shanghai *****.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

circuitsports said:


> Stop voting for post modern leftist bullshit lies, it always "circles back".
> 
> San Francisco is a shithole and people elect a da whose parents were terrorist murderes, who was adopted by more terrorist murderers and whose campaign was financed by one of the few training Nazis left.
> 
> ...


'K..........


----------

